# Someone bothering you on an airplane ? Solution.



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 27, 2007)

Works in other public transportation places too.

And it also works in other places.

1. Calmly take out your laptop. Boot it up.
2. Make sure the person bothering you can see the screen.
3. Come to this page.
4. CALMLY bow your head for a moment, clasp your hands and mumble as if you are praying softly.
5. CALMLY close your eyes and lift your head upward, letting go a sigh of relief.
6. Click this link.


----------



## Bandguy (Apr 27, 2007)

That is hillarious...but, seriously, don't do that in real life.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 27, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Works in other public transportation places too.
> 
> And it also works in other places.
> 
> ...



Well, you're probably right about the fact that person won't bother you anymore. 
Of course you probably will find your new jail cell mate will bother you a lot more than that person did.


----------



## InChains620 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea but it is not somthing I am going to be the first person to try.....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 27, 2007)

I know a Geek that will love that!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2007)

That is naaaassssty! In a good way of course.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## IanWatson (Apr 27, 2007)

I really want to try that sometime.


----------



## Civbert (Apr 27, 2007)

Poor guy will probably wet his pants or try to smash your laptop through a window. 

I could easily see the plan being diverted to the nearest military airport for some intensive interrogation while the jokers laptop is checked for explosives. I think the method most common is to blow it up, and if the explosion is not bigger than expected, then there was no bomb. Then they'll give him back his laptop pieces and send him home (by bus).


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2007)

Somebody try this. We want to see what happens. BTW, you might want to get used to seeing this view, just in case.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2007)

Bob, is that a wooden trapdoor in the floor? Hmmm, wonder what that's for? Ah yes, something to contemplate!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2007)

That's a picnic table Meg. That is, after all, only a prison museum. Prisons are much nicer now - DirectTV, Weight Room, Library, GED program, Games, Basketball, Karaoke and in-house celebrity Hip Hop artists.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That's a picnic table Meg. That is, after all, only a prison museum. Prisons are much nicer now - DirectTV, Weight Room, Library, GED program, Games, Basketball, Karaoke and in-house celebrity Hip Hop artists.


----------

